

Show HN: Thinng - Instapaper for Products - thegyppo
http://thinng.com/im-with/hacker-news
Hey guys, I was really inspired when I saw the reception to HackerThings yesterday. We built an app over the course of a few weekends that we've been using personally but not had the time to promote, we're growing organically just via word of mouth &#38; referrals currently.<p>Thinng is a place to create visual lists of all the products you might want to buy, or want people to buy for you. So technically you can use it to create your own list of HackerThings or whatever you are into.<p>Install our bookmarklet, use it when you're on a page with the product &#38; save the image with a description/title into whichever list you want. You can update it with a custom image if you're like me &#38; prefer higher quality images of products, but it's up to you!<p>Some of our users are using us as an inspirational source so technically we're not just limited to products.<p>All lists are currently public, but we are considering allowing private ones &#38; the ability to follow individual lists if we get enough people using the app.<p>Happy to take any criticism or suggestions from the community. It would be good to get some feedback on what we can do better to drive users to add products (i.e. making the bookmarklet more prominent in the signup process).<p>Some example lists:<p>User page: http://thinng.com/thegyppo
Gadgets - http://thinng.com/list/6-gadgets
Things I wish I had at home - http://thinng.com/list/43-wish-i-had-this-at-home
I Love Tea - http://thinng.com/list/41-i-love-tea<p>We also built a custom landing page, this is for when we pitch to blogs/partners but it'll allow you guys to bypass Facebook only login that active to the public for now.
======
thegyppo
Hey guys, I was really inspired when I saw the reception to HackerThings
yesterday. We built an app over the course of a few weekends that we've been
using personally but not had the time to promote, we're growing organically
just via word of mouth & referrals currently.

Thinng is a place to create visual lists of all the products you might want to
buy, or want people to buy for you. So technically you can use it to create
your own list of HackerThings or whatever you are into.

Install our bookmarklet, use it when you're on a page with the product & save
the image with a description/title into whichever list you want. You can
update it with a custom image if you're like me & prefer higher quality images
of products, but it's up to you!

Some of our users are using us as an inspirational source so technically we're
not just limited to products.

All lists are currently public, but we are considering allowing private ones &
the ability to follow individual lists if we get enough people using the app.

Happy to take any criticism or suggestions from the community. It would be
good to get some feedback on what we can do better to drive users to add
products (i.e. making the bookmarklet more prominent in the signup process).

Some example lists:

User page: <http://thinng.com/thegyppo> Gadgets -
<http://thinng.com/list/6-gadgets> Things I wish I had at home -
<http://thinng.com/list/43-wish-i-had-this-at-home> I Love Tea -
<http://thinng.com/list/41-i-love-tea>

We also built a custom landing page, this is for when we pitch to
blogs/partners but it'll allow you guys to bypass Facebook only login that
active to the public for now.

~~~
sarahintampa
Where's the bookmarklet?

~~~
thegyppo
It's on this page: <http://thinng.com/about>

